# Golden pothos



## medic8ted (Jan 26, 2012)

After some googling I decided to give golden pothos a try in my tank. Yes, completely submerged. It has been about 2 months and it is doing well. I had a huge plant in the house so I cut off some ends about 2-3' long and wrapped them around the driftwood, 1 floating, and 1 in the corner to grow out the top. Is is all growing roots and still alive and no apparent ill effects. I had 2 fish die the other day but it looked like they were both attacked (1 bit in half). BTW, it appears BBA does not like pothos since it grows on the swords next to it but does not attach itself to the pothos leaves.

Any comments, criticisms, or praises are welcome.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Be careful as pothos leaves are toxic


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

medic8ted said:


> After some googling I decided to give golden pothos a try in my tank. Yes, completely submerged. It has been about 2 months and it is doing well. I had a huge plant in the house so I cut off some ends about 2-3' long and wrapped them around the driftwood, 1 floating, and 1 in the corner to grow out the top. Is is all growing roots and still alive and no apparent ill effects. I had 2 fish die the other day but it looked like they were both attacked (1 bit in half). BTW, it appears BBA does not like pothos since it grows on the swords next to it but does not attach itself to the pothos leaves.
> 
> Any comments, criticisms, or praises are welcome.


Hello med...

I keep Queen Marble Pothos in my tanks and can tell you the roots are emersed to draw nitrogen from the fish waste, but the leaves must be above the water to draw carbon dioxide and oxygen from the room air. The plant will live only a few months totally submerged. 

B


----------

